# flats & bay boats.....



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

A friend of mine is looking at a 2000 flats & bay 16'8". Has anyone been on one or know who manufactured this boat.... Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Flats and Bay inc. Sarasota,Fl. --custom builder--
-anytide


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Sarasota, FL (Where I live). Being a local boat builder it got my attention right away. Not many sold. 99% of the ones that I see are sitting on the side of the road with a for sale sign or with 2ft around them next to the house. Draft is sub par also. When we were shoping for a bay boat we looked at the 18x8. Down side was it was small, and drafted 11". We ended up with a HydraSport BayBolt 23' that drafts the same. I say, save the money pick something else.

Famous Craft took over there factory. Still see a couple of them around, but I think they might have gone out of business too.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Garry Lives !!!  [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## grego (Oct 17, 2007)

The 16'er rides great with that v. The down side to that is its a little tippy.


----------



## GatorDebaiter (Jan 20, 2008)

I have one. IMHO, can't beat the amount of boat you get for the money. 








email me with questions. [email protected]
Best of luck!


----------



## BA400r (Oct 16, 2008)

im going to buy an 18-8 from a friend,and i love it .a very nice and dry ride.a very good bang for your buck.


----------

